# When it all goes to hell



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It appears the next stage of the democrats destroy America initiative will soon be kicking into high gear causing food to become impossible to find. So, I'm hoping someone will have some good recipes to share using herbivores or vegans to bolster supplies of proteins. I'm guessing it will be easier to secure copious quantities of vegans rather than carnivores or omnivores. (this is a joke, until it happens)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> It appears the next stage of the democrats destroy America initiative will soon be kicking into high gear causing food to become impossible to find. So, I'm hoping someone will have some good recipes to share using herbivores or vegans to bolster supplies of proteins. I'm guessing it will be easier to secure copious quantities of vegans rather than carnivores or omnivores. (this is a joke, until it happens)


If you've been diligent, rice, beans and veggies will be your main source of food with some meat tossed in. That's why I've been learning how to fix Asian food.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Careful in selecting your herbivores and vegans.
As of late, they've been encouraging each other to consume chemicals which inhibit growth into adolescence. This can make them less optimal choices, as protein deficiency is all but guaranteed.
Supplement with beans as necessary.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Herbivores and vegans contain less fat and so are not as tasty, but they all vote democrat so consume away !


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I like my vegan sauteed in a nice red wine reduction with fava beans. Chianti anyone?

Godspeed


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> I like my vegan sauteed in a nice red wine reduction with fava beans. Chianti anyone?
> 
> Godspeed


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Kauboy said:


>


"I'm having an old friend for dinner."

Shall I set a place for you? 

Godspeed.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

If you're having a garden, try to plant some eggplant. It's high in protein.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> "I'm having an old friend for dinner."
> 
> Shall I set a place for you?
> 
> Godspeed.


I've given it some thought. I think I'll pass on dinner, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

98 food facilities so far. As for making your food stretch, I'm using ww2 ration recipes and depression recipes. Recipes from native American history and Mexican. I grew some amaranth this year to use as a grain you can toast it then grind it into flour, you can pop it in a frying pan add it to cereal or oatmeal or honey to make an energy bar. Amaranth is packed full of vitamins.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

If it comes to cannibalism I'm pulling a snowpiercer and lopping off a leg to feed the kids in my family.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

inceptor said:


> I've given it some thought. I think I'll pass on dinner, but thanks for the offer.


How unfortunate as I just purchased a brand new large chest freezer. 

You know, the kind where my dinner guests can kind of just chill in at the end of the evening. 

Pity,

Godspeed.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

how did we get on cannibalism? LOL!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BamaDOC said:


> how did we get on cannibalism? LOL!


Do you know any "vegan" animals?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Cannibalism (as well as anyone who is, condones, or would even consider it) is pretty sick in the head. Very _very_ few circumstances would ever give any person any logical excuse to eat other people. 

BTW, why is it that everyone that does suggest cannibalism, always seems to go for the vegans and vegetarians? If anything, it should be the other way around. After all, vegans and vegetarians are not the ones eating or competing for meat and other animal products. Would eating vegans or vegetarians leave more animal products for others? Nope. Would eating others who are not vegan or vegetarian leave more animal products for others? Yep. 

Vegans and vegetarians are far more likely to grow plants for food, which attracts other animals ... so if anything, meat eaters should consider vegans and vegetarians to be their allies ... vegans and vegetarians could grow plants for food and medicine, which attracts other vegan and vegetarian animals (like deer), which attracts meat eating animals (like cougars), and people who aren't vegan or vegetarian could kill and take the animals away from the gardens of vegans and vegetarians -- a win win. 

And another thing. No person can live very long from only eating animal products, but any person could live an entire lifetime from only eating plant foods (unless a medical problem, such as a failed liver, prevents them from doing so).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CC Pereira said:


> Vegans and vegetarians are far more likely to grow plants for food,


The real issue there is few even have a clue how to grow food. Even vegans. They go to whole food stores and buy there. Very, very few people have any idea of how to grow their own. 

But even if some do grow their own, do they have seeds available? Even the gardeners I know don't store seeds, they buy them as they need them.

And in a situation where food is no longer available, I'll wager they will eat whatever they can get their hands on. Survival is a very strong motivator.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CC Pereira said:


> Cannibalism (as well as anyone who is, condones, or would even consider it) is pretty sick in the head. Very _very_ few circumstances would ever give any person any logical excuse to eat other people.
> 
> BTW, why is it that everyone that does suggest cannibalism, always seems to go for the vegans and vegetarians? If anything, it should be the other way around. After all, vegans and vegetarians are not the ones eating or competing for meat and other animal products. Would eating vegans or vegetarians leave more animal products for others? Nope. Would eating others who are not vegan or vegetarian leave more animal products for others? Yep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Yes a good prep is to know how to save and ferment heirloom seed. There is that upside to the whole situation though. We will not have to worry about the green new deal or carbon taxes or people that drive tesla's, eat vegan and smell their own farts thinking how much better they are than other people.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> The real issue there is few even have a clue how to grow food. Even vegans. They go to whole food stores and buy there. Very, very few people have any idea of how to grow their own.
> 
> But even if some do grow their own, do they have seeds available? Even the gardeners I know don't store seeds, they buy them as they need them.
> 
> And in a situation where food is no longer available, I'll wager they will eat whatever they can get their hands on. Survival is a very strong motivator.


Many people do not grow plants for food ... but it does seem to me that vegans and vegetarians would be more likely to garden or forage for food than others. Yet when push comes to shove, anyone is also likely to eat anything they can find.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


>


I understand that. I was just pointing out the illogical nature of the joke.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Usernameforyou said:


> Yes a good prep is to know how to save and ferment heirloom seed.


Agreed.



Usernameforyou said:


> There is that upside to the whole situation though. We will not have to worry about the green new deal or carbon taxes or people that drive tesla's, eat vegan and smell their own farts thinking how much better they are than other people.


I was vegan for a few years, am not now, but wouldn't mind going back to a vegan diet one bit. I never thought of myself as better than others because of my diet, and have known numerous vegans and vegetarians, but have never personally known other vegans or vegetarians who thought of themselves as being better than others because of their diet ... there may be people like that, but I have never known any personally. Different people choose different diets for different reasons. Also, in regards to the smelling your own farts thing ... speak for yourself.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CC Pereira said:


> I understand that. I was just pointing out the illogical nature of the joke.


Well, there was also the implication of mental illness....


CC Pereira said:


> Cannibalism (as well as anyone who is, condones, or would even consider it) is pretty sick in the head.


The whole thread is an exercise in dark humor. It shouldn't be taken too seriously.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CC Pereira said:


> Many people do not grow plants for food ... but it does seem to me that vegans and vegetarians would be more likely to garden or forage for food than others. Yet when push comes to shove, anyone is also likely to eat anything they can find.


I know some will try, but the real question here is will they have the seeds available? One can know how to drive a car and be able to get to the ER in an emergency. But, if that car has no gas, it's sort of pointless.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

You know we joke about cannibalism but America has that kind of f%€ked up society that would probably resort to that. If that happens we probably be in a walking dead scenario.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

CC Pereira said:


> Agreed.
> I was vegan for a few years, am not now, but wouldn't mind going back to a vegan diet one bit. I never thought of myself as better than others because of my diet, and have known numerous vegans and vegetarians, but have never personally known other vegans or vegetarians who thought of themselves as being better than others because of their diet ... there may be people like that, but I have never known any personally. Different people choose different diets for different reasons. Also, in regards to the smelling your own farts thing ... speak for yourself.


You know I was making a South Park referenced joke about California. I was vegetarian for a year, just wanted to try it out. I think vegans and vegetarians will be quickly priced out of their food. Still need that protein. Soy has a lot of estrogen in it so it makes a man, well not so manly.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Lots of food contains protein. Soybeans contain complete proteins (albeit with phytoestrogens), as do peas, and other foods when combined (such as beans and rice). Another excuse of many to not even try a vegan or vegetarian diet (besides the flavor and texture of animal products that so many love), is vitamin B12 ... which actually does not come from animal products, but rather, it is made by microbes (such as probiotics, and bacteria in the soil that is inevitably consumed by animals when they eat plants from the ground).

Not trying to push any particular diet on anyone, just setting some things straight for people that are unaware of and interested in such things.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CC Pereira said:


> Lots of food contains protein. Soybeans contain complete proteins (albeit with phytoestrogens), as do peas, and other foods when combined (such as beans and rice). Another excuse of many to not even try a vegan or vegetarian diet (besides the flavor and texture of animal products that so many love), is vitamin B12 ... which actually does not come from animal products, but rather, it is made by microbes (such as probiotics, and bacteria in the soil that is inevitably consumed by animals when they eat plants from the ground).
> 
> Not trying to push any particular diet on anyone, just setting some things straight for people that are unaware of and interested in such things.


The problem is that it doesn't matter what you eat when the shelves are empty. What people eat after that will be anything they can get their hands on.

We moved away from being an agrarian society to city dwellers. For generations now, many kids don't even know where food comes from other than a factory. 

Telling people to grow their own is one thing, getting them to do it is another. Some have grown a few plants to decorate their homes, but beyond that, they are at a loss as to what to do. Growing food takes time. Learning to grow your own food takes even longer. How many do you think have seeds? I can tell you there has been a shortage of seeds since the plandemic, and that hasn't changed much since.

So you steal from someone's garden. That will work short term, and won't be filling by a long shot. Starvation is not far behind.

Another thing that will be tried is robbing your neighbors and taking what food they have. Eliminate them in the process, and they'll have fewer people to worry about. Still, that won't last long either.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

If there was only a way to get everyone on the same page we could all grow things, different things and trade with one another. Towns and cities could plant fruit and nut trees instead of decorative. And people who have special abilities like mechanics and carpenters and plumbers could trade out with people who are gardeners. We could live in a better society. But no we like McDonald's and FB. It's either we turn into the movie wall--e or little house on the prairie. Or it might just all go to hell like wwz. 😆


----------

